# New to site



## rangoons (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi I just found this site. While I am not a caterer, I am in the food business. Our company manufactures appetizer items and sells them to food service distributors, club stores and supermarket chains. I'm not here trying to sell anything, I am here to learn from the people who I try to serve to do a better job. Can anyone share with me experiences both good and bad with products that were purchased in club stores or markets. I hope any bad ones weren't our products, but I'll admit it if it is.Can people tell me what appetizers they wish they could buy and not have to make. What are the most popular apps? Does popularity differ by region in the country. Do many of you shop at club stores for your products?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope, don't use premade shtuff.....but some of my friends that worked in large venues bought apps for "budget events". I've tried alot through the years from both Sams and our small premium wholesaler.....

Some things I've seen recently that were gifted and I pitched......
skewers of artichoke, tomato, olive and mozz .....frozen
cornicopias with chicken goo in tortillas....frozen

Generally. small quiches are tasty.....but they are everywhere including everyday grocery stores. 

TJ's spanokopita triangles are spot on, they are as good as mine.

I'm not paying 75-$1 for a chicken skewer.....fiscally does not make sense.
Why don't you list some products and perhaps conversation will flow.....


----------

